# Opening Day Weather



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks like opening day is going to be _*WET *_how many of you will not go out due to the weather conditions?

P.S. BF, we know you dont go out on opening weekend so no need to post in this thread about how you hate crowds or your continuing education.. LOL


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm still planning to go out, I'm hoping it will keep the traffic down so it's not a mad house out there. Last year was terrible weather with huge waves for the bay and kept alot of people at home


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Man I wish I could come out to play in this wet weather. Normally one or two guys would stick a keep of spsp but with this weather I have more guys will sticking keepers...I hope


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> Looks like opening day is going to be _*WET *_how many of you will not go out due to the weather conditions?
> 
> *P.S. BF, we know you dont go out on opening weekend so no need to post in this thread about how you hate crowds or your continuing education.. LOL*


 

I was looking forward to hearing about all the finals again and all that papers that are due. 


Sounds like opening dayu is going to be very wet; maybe the evening hours will be OK.

With all the rain flowing into the bay the water will be cloudy and if they open the flood gates at the dam we will be screwed for a few days.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

[email protected] the BF disclaimer


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll most likely make it out there in the afternoon.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I am still going, heading out friday night.

I used to have a link to satelite images of the bay, it was posted here before. Does anyone still have the link


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

going to get up in the god awful early hours of the morning and head to pax. waders rain top and neoprene gloves should do it, bring on the rain


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Finals*

Priority one.finals for a week, then fishing for a month.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> Priority one.finals for a week, then fishing for a month.


What major?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

NO!!!!!!!!! Don't get him Started!!!!! LMAO!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Kwesi W. said:


> NO!!!!!!!!! Don't get him Started!!!!! LMAO!


i don't even think he read you full post


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Kwesi W. said:


> NO!!!!!!!!! Don't get him Started!!!!! LMAO!


Too funny.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*It never hurts to improve ones own intellect, or knowledge base*

My major is the Masters of Science in Information Assurance, in addition to a certificate in Informatics. I am one semester from both. I do profess to be in the school of Rock fishing, but it doesnt require additional academia, the the ability to be skilled at what one does, and I think I have met my qualifications in that area, and have the output to prove it. The rest is God's blessing and grace. Someone started to say"DoNT Get Him started," well I have started seven years ago, and have not stopped yet, and started fishing some 40 years ago and wont stop. The point is simple, one musnt quit when they are hardest hit, and thus far havent found a need to quit yet, and that goes for posting as well, and until I get a career within Annapolis, wherein I can fish everyday, for the rest of my life after work, I will not quit hoping that that is possible as well. Now, I am done.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Allelujah! I believe!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Bayfisher-Its good your doing somthing with your life brotha;I will head down the same road soon;leaving all the fish to my fishing partners espeacially Croaker 83.Lucky BASTAED.I wish I could catch all the fish.


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh God I hope he does not land a job in Annapolis!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Saturday's looking like a possible blowout. Bad rain, thunderstorms, 20-25 mph east winds. I dunno...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

summerschool said:


> Oh God I hope he does not land a job in Annapolis!!


You might end up neighbors.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fishing in the rain isn't bad if you're prepared but 20 - 25 winds and thunder storms keep the sane folk at home. 12 - 15 feet of graphite sticking in the air with lighting around is bad business.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Thanks Orest*

Yes, I have left behind the ones I love (anyone who fishes with me, or around me), and it might look like the next time I get there, it might be croaker time, of which is less demanding on the wait time for hookups, and to add the night time fishing with lanterns. I dont think I am lucky enough to get a trophy rock after opening day, and since I had my fill for C&R, it wont matter anyway. Good news for some, I start my last graduating semester on the 31st of May, and will be done in August for good.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*weather on weekend*

That's what I call "Shock and Awe," for those who dare to be on the beach, and KEEP in mind, add a full moon, teens on spring break, and the most of all, DNR will chase people off the beach when it thunders, so have the armchair fishing from parking lot ready.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

300 pm edt thu apr 14 2011


.synopsis for the tidal potomac and md portion of the chesapeake bay...
High pressure continues to build to the north of the chesapeake bay
region through tomorrow. A cold front will move through the waters
late saturday afternoon into the evening. Small craft advisories
will likely be needed through the weekend. gales are possible
saturday afternoon and evening. -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
forecasts of wave heights do not include effects of wind direction
relative to tidal currents. Expect higher waves when winds are
blowing against the tidal flow. Waves flat when waters are iced over.



Chesapeake bay from pooles island to sandy point-
300 pm edt thu apr 14 2011

fri night
e winds 15 kt with gusts to 20 kt. Waves 2 ft.

Sat
se winds 20 to 25 kt with gusts to 30 kt. Waves 3 ft. showers
with a chance of tstms.

Sat night
se winds 20 to 25 kt...becoming s after midnight. Gusts
up to 30 kt. Waves 3 ft. Showers with a chance of tstms.

It should be an interesting morning. High tide is at 4:13am and only 2 days before the full moon you should have a strong tidal flow. Add that to a strong opposing wind and it should be very interesting. If I were going I would plan on throwing at least 8oz.

John


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

....a great fisherman recently reminded me that " approaching fronts often create spectacular fishing" 

I have the truck loaded with everything to include rain gear, getting bait during lunch and headed out after work. Can't wait to hit the beach.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Axon said:


> ....a great fisherman recently reminded me that " approaching fronts often create spectacular fishing"
> 
> I have the truck loaded with everything to include rain gear, getting bait during lunch and headed out after work. Can't wait to hit the beach.


Aproaching fronts can bring awesome fishing.

John


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

SAT
SE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT WITH GUSTS TO 40 KT. WAVES 4 FT.
SHOWERS. VSBY 1 TO 3 NM.

Canceled my party for Saturday, it is just plain no fun getting beat up, plus it will beat the crap out of our boat.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Saftey first always...if you hit it at first light you should be fine...I like the fact that lots of boats are no go, less traffic, less scattered fish. I'm on the the water out of Solomons Island first thing! Cant wait. Have a good one - everyone. I'm eating Rock fish Sunday, I hope...lol


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I might make the rare occasion on show up tomorrow. Rain doesn't bother me.. only lighting.. Got grundens will travel.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

EFishent said:


> Saftey first always...if you hit it at first light you should be fine...I like the fact that lots of boats are no go, less traffic, less scattered fish. I'm on the the water out of Solomons Island first thing! Cant wait. Have a good one - everyone. I'm eating Rock fish Sunday, I hope...lol


hope you dont keep a Rock at Solomons Island Naval Rec. It is considered the river there and the season is NOT open in the PAX river till later in the season.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I might make the rare occasion on show up tomorrow. Rain doesn't bother me.. only lighting.. Got grundens will travel.


call me is you want to go to the regular spot


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yes the navy rec center in solomans is c&r but pax nas from hog point to goose creek is fair game! have poncho, will get wet:beer:


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

Axon said:


> hope you dont keep a Rock at Solomons Island Naval Rec. It is considered the river there and the season is NOT open in the PAX river till later in the season.


Oh yeah very aware of the areas/regulations-Thanks...I will be on a boat in the bay...first light!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Bayfisher-out of all the areas to move to why Annapolis;If I was you I would move down to Texas or Virginia Beach so I can be near some REAL fishing.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

BAYFISHER said:


> Priority one.finals for a week, then fishing for a month.


Best of luck my friend.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

They're calling for winds up to 40 mph and lightning in the afternoon, I think I'll just stick to video games tomorrow.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

be careful out there if going by boat, i heard a marine forecast yesterday that mentioned waves at 5 ft. sounds like most of the weather will be hitting harder this afternoon, but wind has been kicking up here all morning near the bay.


----------

